# My sweet n' compact makeup collection!



## SQUALID (Aug 6, 2011)

So here's my makeup collection, people! Or, maybe 2/3 of it. The rest is trashy stuff that I never use, which didn't feel too interesting to post. Here ya go!


This is where most of my make up lives, in Helmer from IKEA! Honestly I wouldn't say no to one or two more though..







On top of Helmer I store my pencils of all kinds. From the left there's neutral eye pencils, colourful eye pencils and lastly lip pencils.






First drawer. This is where I store my blushes, bronzers, highlighters, some powders, a couple of foundations.. uhh yeah.






Second drawer. Here I store lipglosses of all kinds (maaany are missing here, you know how you put them in a bag and find them a month later..), false lashes and powder puffs. The lipglosses are sorted after low/high coverage.






Third drawer. The panic drawer. Here are all of my lipstick in a big mess. Seriously, this is too chaotic to be true, must sort this up in some way.






Fourth drawer. This one is a bit under construction, but it is where I store foundations, concealers, powders, eyebrow products and mineral pigments I often use. Why there's an orange down there ? No clue!






Fifth drawer. Primers/mixing mediums of different kinds, mascaras, serums, eyeliners and some glitters.






Sixth drawer. Another quite messy drawer, eyeshadow palettes and potted eyeshadows. Under those two bigger paletters are, well.. more potted eyeshadows.






Mineral pigments and stuff I seldom use. These are just two loose storage thingies that I get out when I need something from them. As I said I've got one more of these with stuff i use even more rarely, and the stuff that I just never use is mushed into a closet. So I didn't take pictures of everything today, but you get the point.






And a step to the right from my Helmer I sit in a window towards east and do my makeup. That's also where I store my brushes and stuff. And of course my Beauty Blender. Brushes are split up between short handled brushes, face brushes and eye brushes. Kabukis are standing on their own on the windowsill.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 6, 2011)

Super fun collection! I love the panic drawer!!  lol You have the same taste in colours as me and I want to come over and play!  I also want to see your trashy stuff too, nosy wench that I am!  Love your Kabuki family!    Neat and tidy is great, but I love seeing makeup that is used!  I've watched a lot of collection videos and so many have everything perfectly lined up but still in boxes or taped up and not a piece of powder to be seen.  MU should be used and rumbled through and occasionally tossed around as we try to MU our faces quickly on our way out the door!   Yours is neatly hidden away, but looks like so much fun!


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 6, 2011)

You're so right ElvenEyes! Staying on that fine line between tidy and messy is great. Storing stuff so that it's easy to work with is my main focus! Neatly lining stuff up works for five minutes, then I do my makeup and.. everything gets jumbled up into this semi-mess again. Hahaha. You're welcome to come over and play!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 6, 2011)

SQUALID said:


> You're so right ElvenEyes! Staying on that fine line between tidy and messy is great. Storing stuff so that it's easy to work with is my main focus! Neatly lining stuff up works for five minutes, then I do my makeup and.. everything gets jumbled up into this semi-mess again. Hahaha. You're welcome to come over and play!



 	Oh goody!  Yes, I love trying to keep my MU neat, but I store my MU in my bedroom but put it on in the bathroom.  I have a black plastic shopping basket I bought from Staples and open my drawers or spinner and stuff my things in there for the day.  I don't put it away until night or even the following morning when it is time for a new look.  Then there are the times you zoom out the door or someone suddenly shows up at your house and you have NO makeup on. So I quickly dig through to grab a blush or bronzer and lipstick and voila...I start to look human!    But your panic drawer just looks like so much fun that I want to open each one up and swatch like a madwoman.


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 6, 2011)

Well that's smart!

  	Haha yeah, it's fun when you don't need to think "HECK, I'M LATE! WHERE THE F**K IS VIOLETTA?!"


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 6, 2011)

SQUALID said:


> Well that's smart!
> 
> Haha yeah, it's fun when you don't need to think "HECK, I'M LATE! WHERE THE F**K IS VIOLETTA?!"



 	OMG this is too funny! I was just going through my MAC lipsticks today and wondered where on earth did I get so many different purple and violet ones!  I swear they breed in my drawers!


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 10, 2011)

great collection! I love the little storage bins you use for your pencils!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 10, 2011)

I love the drawers, very sleek looking.

  	What brand are those glitter liners in the 5th drawer? As if I need more glitter....


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 10, 2011)

I love your collection and organization. It is definitely not my strong suit. When I do get the urge to get it all straight it stays like that for about five minutes like you said.

  	I do have my pencils lined up in thingies like that,which has been the single most helpful thing I've done. They are easy to grab and I can put them right back. I want to organize all my makeup but so scared that if I do I will find out just how much I really have. Also it may not all fit when it is all neat. It fits in all my drawers and tubs and God knows where else when it's all tumbled about. I have several MAC, UD and other e/s palettes, beauty powders and so on that have never been used, but they are pretty

  	Perhaps one of these days I will tackle it all.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

i might just have to swing by ikea to purchase the drawers... do you know if they still have this available?


----------

